# Dialer als Anti-Virus Tool



## Hooligan (15 Juni 2002)

*Eine neue Masche der 0190-Mafia. Getarnt als Anti-Virus Tool.*

_Original-Email:_


Vorsicht

Seit einigen Wochen gehen fast täglich eMails mit neuen Würmern ein. Anders als der BadTrans Wurm, welcher noch vor wenigen Monaten Millionen deutscher Computer lahmlegte, ist der neue Klez Worm noch viel gefährlicher.

Wir haben im Interesse aller Internetanwender auf unserem Download Server die nötige Software bereitgestellt um diesen gefährlichen Virus aufzuspüren und zu vernichten. Ist ihr PC schon infiziert und Sie wissen es noch nicht? Laden Sie sich auf unserem Download Server alle nötige Schutzsoftware runter. Auch kostenlose Virenscanner gibt es auf unserem Download Server.

Laden Sie sich jetzt unsere kostenlose Zugangssoftware runter, um auf unseren Download Server zugreifen zu können

==> DOWNLOAD <==

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Erfolg bei der Bekämpfung gefährlicher Viren. Schützen Sie sich, bevor es zu spät ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

AntiVirus Team
© Warez-Dealer Germany



Bearbeitungsnummer:

9564KYMN3-088MwUN4307ALcX4-581scLM1195DmJg7-205mNrV0875FRRh9-752Dsxi6790yl69


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2002)

Du solltest noch dazusagen, daß die Mail von "[email protected]" oder "[email protected]" zu kommen scheint und daß der Link zu einem 0190-Dialer führt.

Leite mir die Mail komplett mit Header bitte mal weiter!


----------



## Hooligan (15 Juni 2002)

Sorry, habe die Angaben vergessen...

Absender der Mail ist:
[email protected]

Betreffzeile:
Vorsicht vor Virus! (Weiterleiten!) 3040wSVh8-704aTT-15

Die Original-Email sende ich Dir zu...


----------



## dialerfucker (15 Juni 2002)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=482


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2002)

*dialerbetrug*

Bin ich der oberschlaue ?

Eine fuenf minuten duaernde forschung ergab die namen und adressen der anbieter von clun-seventeen.com.

gebe bei domain name auf der internetanbieterseite den namen der gesuchte sex site anbieter z.b. club-seventeen.com ein.

Auf die betreiber seite werden namen und telefonnummer der uebeltatetr genannt.
Wegen Privatschutz  werde ich nich die namen, telefonnummmern und adressen in diesen bericht hier nicht nennen.

aber eine kuze suche bei domain namen un der telefonverzeichnis ist es wert.

nuts
red squirrel


----------

